

Consumer Reports: Skip iPhone 4 - MikeCapone
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704288204575363011516770540.html?mod=WSJ_hps_MIDDLETopStories

======
Legion
Awful headline (on the WSJ's part).

Consumer Reports didn't say anything that could be meaningfully construed as
"skip iPhone 4".

What they said is that they can't put their "Recommended" marks on it until
Apple addresses the antenna problem.

They also pointed out that the phone garnered the highest rating score on
their latest smartphone ratings. That's _pretty_ _damn_ _far_ from telling
people to "skip it".

Lazy reporting.

~~~
ergo98
>What they said is that they can't put their "Recommended" marks on it until
Apple addresses the antenna problem.

Which means "skip it".

They've done the same thing with vehicles, saying "We love this vehicle...but
the reliability record isn't good so we don't recommend it." Not recommending
it = you should skip it.

Of course I take all Consumer Reports reviews with a grain of salt. They're
good at reviewing dishwashers and power washers, but their reviews of tech are
usually seriously lacking.

~~~
Legion
> Not recommending it = you should skip it.

Nonsense. There is a whole vast middle ground between "recommended" and "you
should skip it".

Consumer Reports is about helping people make educated choices, not some
remedial "yes/no" recommendation. They rate the iPhone 4 very highly but have
a reservation about it. You have to strain pretty hard to read that as "skip
it".

(I do agree with you about the questionable quality of their tech reviews,
though. I do find them frustrating at times)

~~~
ergo98
>Nonsense. There is a whole vast middle ground between "recommended" and "you
should skip it".

They wrap up by saying "Get a 3GS instead". Could they be any clearer?

They are __ABSOLUTELY __saying skip it. Should anyone listen to them? Of
course not. They're whoring for attention, and their credibility testing tech
is dubious. They're also the ones who a few short days ago were telling us
that the iPhone 4 has no reception problem.

>Consumer Reports is about helping people make educated choices, not some
remedial "yes/no" recommendation.

Uh...no. CR "recommended" lists are the yes. Everything else is a no.

You're really desperately trying to colour their statements that couldn't be
clearer.

------
ashishbharthi
I am returning mine because of proximity sensor problem. Exchanged twice,
still having issue. Sometimes I feel that my ears are not designed for iPhone
4 or thats probably what Steve Jobs would say.

------
duck
I don't think your average Consumer Reports reader would be an iPhone owner
anyway.

------
redrobot5050
Just go to an Apple store and act seriously entitled. Do it on a busy day when
a TON of people are playing with iPhone 4s. Get really loud and demand to
exchange it unless you get a free case.

Odds are you'll get a free bumper case and asked to leave. Problem solved.

~~~
jabits
Just what I want to do as a paying customer: go into the store and act like an
ass to get what I already paid for; great...

~~~
redrobot5050
You're not getting what you paid for; you're getting a complimentary case to
address the "horrific loss of signal power" due a design flaw. Consumer
Reports said the iPhone 4 is the "the best smartphone on the market" according
to its test, but doesn't recommend it (it instead specifically endorsed the
iPhone 3GS running iOS4) because of the antenna design flaw.

